# Why Women Love Men



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

@snail
don't worry about it, im glad you expressed your opinion. besides, people's feelings are going to get hurt regardless.
you guys need to chill. i never said why I love men was universal fact, it's an opinion, not a fact =)
okay, maybe i may be a bit too much, but i think you guys & girls over here need to *calm down*


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

Sparky said:


> It seems women look more into the personality, while men look more into attractiveness. Otherwise, I wonder why women like people who are harier and aren't as beautiful as they.


not nec. you don't get it. there's -cute guys- everywhere. and comparing male beauty to female beauty are on two different wavelengths.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Why don't people who like sweet/mushy threads just start posting _their_ own reasons why they love men?

Then this can turn into the more saccharine type of thread first demonstrated in the OP - and less stereotypical reasons can potentially come up beside all the generic ones. Many will likely be deeply innaccurate in terms of generalisations, but most mushy threads are. At least it's positive...


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Staryu said:


> maybe im a bit of a flirt, but i like ME for who i am, and that includes flirting and being boy-crazy.
> .


Well I am practically twice your age, and I'm still as "boy crazy" as a 13 year old. I recognized your original attempt to just say "I love men". I feel the same way. And that idea wouldn't be to rip any others down. I'm sure your intention wasn't to generalize or take anything away from women or same-sex relationships. 

I saw the OP more as an over-flowing of the heart. You felt so strongly about something and you read something that resonated with the way you were feeling at the moment. I get that. I do that with songs and poetry as well. You were looking to just say "Hey guys, I think you are yummy." And it wasn't really meant to be more than that. You probably are shocked that it caused such a disturbance that it did. But I can tell you only had the best intentions. 

As for why I love men? I have a lesbian best friend who asks me this all the time while we go on runs together. So I've had to answer it a lot. She truly wants to understand why I am so attracted to men. I usually come up with "I love the way their bodies feel against mine. They feel so much different: harder, fuzzier. I like the contrast. I feel very feminine with them. Something about their voice calms me. I don't know. It probably has to do with social conditioning as well. Hell, I'll even throw in the ol 'perhaps I'm still looking for a father'. But for some reason, it really excites me to be with a man." 

My lesbian girlfriend will usually accept these answers and then will go on to tell me about her latest crushes. Every now and then if a guy passes by she'll ask me if I think he's sexually attractive. If I reply "yes", she will want to know what exactly I find attractive. Lol. She asks, "Is it his eyes? His butt? What is it?". 

She also knows me to be a very open person and very accepting. I always remind her that if I ever found a woman who could make me feel those same feelings inside, I wouldn't hesitate to act upon it. I don't feel pressured by society to be anything. It just has never happened. I think women are absolutely beautiful. But I really do go "ga ga" for men. I can't help it. *shrugs*


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

i like men when they aren't stereotypical. i like when men act against what's expected of them. when they're emotional, when they cry, when they have other things on their mind [going against the norm i'm not saying that every man has a one track mind], when they're romantic, poetic. i think an IxFx man would be perfect for me [if i ever do date a man again i doubt i will] but even they end up giving into the male disease sometimes






i don't understand how someone can like men for the stereotypes associated with them. i can say exactly the same for women.


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well I am practically twice your age, and I'm still as "boy crazy" as a 13 year old. I recognized your original attempt to just say "I love men". I feel the same way. And that idea wouldn't be to rip any others down. I'm sure your intention wasn't to generalize or take anything away from women or same-sex relationships.
> 
> I saw the OP more as an over-flowing of the heart. You felt so strongly about something and you read something that resonated with the way you were feeling at the moment. I get that. I do that with songs and poetry as well. You were looking to just say "Hey guys, I think you are yummy." And it wasn't really meant to be more than that. You probably are shocked that it caused such a disturbance that it did. But I can tell you only had the best intentions.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel, lady. I like going to a college with eye candy everywhere. 
Yup, the first and second paragraphs u wrote are correct.
hmm, well when I give guys hugs or they hug me..sometimes theyre the softer ones, lol. but most of the time, as you said, their bodies are so much harder and they have longer arms.
what i notice first is a guy's body, then eyes, then hair, and i gradually notice the rest. 
glad you don't feel pressured to do anything by society ^_^
I think women are beautiful too, except when they're ugly on the inside. some women can be really mean =(. i think men are beautiful, EXCEPT when theyre douches, in which case, it's called "good riddance to the loser.:crazy:"
im not so much a fan of *boys*..MEN's where it's at. but what do you know, all men are boys on the inside:laughing:


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

okay guys
i love men even more at the moment
especially being called "pretty" by cute guys.
it was the sweetest thing ever. he's like 'i don't want to get distracted by a pretty girl & all, but can i sit here?"
♥
call a girl pretty, you've made her day.


----------

